# Bench Plans?



## gbftats (Oct 12, 2010)

I was hoping someone had some bench plans similar to this beauty. 

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_tsjFTZE8T_Q/SPNPSGPGl2I/AAAAAAAACd8/iAHlbpiW60I/IMG_1762.jpg


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I actually had one of those. Sold it on ebay for $250.00. Guy was using it for a bar in his basement.


----------



## gbftats (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool, Would probably cost more to make then $250.


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

If you cannot get/find the plans ,just make the bench by drawing plans from the photograph.Fix some wall paper lining paper to an 8x4 sheet of plywood and draw the bench life size, then cut the wood to this size and make your work bench.It is really that simple.You can make the bench to your own height length and depth requirements on paper before you waste any wood.
Good luck.
Anselm.


----------



## gbftats (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, that was my first thought, except i was going to draw it on graph paper where 1" = 1'. I was hoping for plans, because i know the old cabinet makers had things setup to make life easier. I cant say i have the time invested in woodworking that they did. 

thanks!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works

http://sauerandsteiner.blogspot.com/2010/08/new-bench-for-woodworking-in-america.html


If not(computer challenged here),I was looking at the Sauer & Steiner site the other day and saw some nice benches....may be of interest.BW


----------



## gbftats (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks for the link. that will work good.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

I got plans for several various types of workbenches, one of which has that recessed tool tray feature. PM me with an email address and I can send you some pics of them


----------



## johnwicks (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool and very interesting plan...


----------



## Rodand1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Great looking bench. I probably wouldn't want to use it for fear of chunking it up or messing it up somehow. Your best bet will probably be like a previous thread. Use that picture to build a full scale mockup out of cardboard (empty boxes from refrigerators work great). Custom tailor it to your dimensions. When you have the mockup exactly as you want it, take all the measurements you need and build it. Looks like it would be a fun project. Good luck. Post a picture of it here when you complete it.


----------

